
Unicorn Bubble or Boom: With Dropbox, Airbnb, Altman, Livingston [video] - tim333
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2016-04-09/unicorn-bubble-or-boom-bloomberg-west-full-show-4-8
======
paulpauper
Off the top of my head, the only web 2.0 unicorn to flameout was Evernote. The
rest have either retained their value or keep going up. I remember briefly
using evernote in 2013 and finding it confusing, cumbersome, and pointless. I
don't need this huge app to store notes.

~~~
SilasX
I don't like that categorization. If a company bubbles to $7 billion, then
recedes to only a half billion at which it keeps a steady business, that
doesn't seem like it should be called s flameout, even though it failed to
maintain its bubbly valuation.

